# Γιουτιουμπάκια με... γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Την ιδέα μού την έβαλε σχόλιο στη λίστα glosinform, όπου κάποιος λαθοθήρας άκουσε τον παρακάτω στίχο στο _Δεν αντέχω_ των Goin' Through και αναπόφευκτα σχολίασε τη χρήση του _ανέχεια_ (εδώ σαν ουσιαστικό από το _ανέχομαι_ και όχι από το «δεν έχουμε» :) ).

​
Στρατιώτης σημαίνει να ’σαι πάντοτε βράχος​
Και περήφανος κυρίως άμα είσαι και βλάχος​
Να αντέχεις να κάνεις θυσίες συνέχεια​
Και να ’σαι οπλισμένος με μεγάλη ανέχεια.​





Αλλά το τραγούδι είναι ωραίο και θα του το συγχωρήσουμε. Οπότε, αν ανεβάσετε τραγούδια με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, φροντίστε να μη μας πάρουν _και_ τα αφτιά μαζί με τα μαλλιά.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 14, 2008)

Η απόδειξη οτι *και* η Αγγλική γλώσσα είναι "νοηματική" από τον Bob Dylan: _Man gave names to all the animals_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KkL2TbaBhU&feature=related

Είμαι εντός θέματος;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 14, 2008)

Κι ένα συναφές σχόλιο από τον κύριο Μαγκρίτ:


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Είμαι εντός θέματος;


Εντελώς! Μα πιο εντελώς δεν γίνεται.

Οι στίχοι:

Man gave names to all the animals
In the beginning, in the beginning.
Man gave names to all the animals
In the beginning, long time ago.

He saw an animal that liked to growl,
Big furry paws and he liked to howl,
Great big furry back and furry hair.
"I think I'll call it a bear."

He saw an animal up on a hill
Chewing up so much grass until she was filled.
He saw milk comin' out but he didn't know how.
"I think I'll call it a cow."

He saw an animal that liked to snort,
Horns on his head and they weren't too short.
It looked like there wasn't nothin' that he couldn't pull.
"I think I'll call it a bull."

He saw an animal leavin' a muddy trail,
Real dirty face and a curly tail.
He wasn't too small and he wasn't too big.
"I think I'll call it a pig."

Next animal that he did meet
Had wool on his back and hooves on his feet,
Eating grass on a mountainside so steep.
"I think I'll call it a sheep."

He saw an animal as smooth as glass
Slithering his way through the grass.
Saw him disappear by a tree near a lake . . .​
Και ο Μπομπ θα κατέληγε "I think I'll call it a snake". Η νοηματική γλώσσα πού; Στο «ερπετό» ή στο «όφις»; Έχω κι αυτούς τους απαίσιους τους ινδοευρωπαϊστές να γράφουν στα λεξικά:
*όφις* [...Η λ. όφις αντιστοιχεί με τα αρχ. ινδ. ahi- και αβεστ. aži- «φίδι», που εμφανίζουν δασύ χειλοϋπερωικό φθόγγο (IE *ogwhi-)...]
*ερπετό* από το έρπω [Το ρ. έρπω ... που ανάγεται σε ΙΕ ρίζα *ser-p- «έρπω» (με παρέκταση -p-)...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 14, 2008)

Ειρωνεία ήταν, αγαπητέ Γουότσον! Μου φαίνεται όμως οτι είστε πολύ ευαίσθητος με το θέμα... Θα προσέχω στο εξής!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Την ιδέα μού την έβαλε σχόλιο στη λίστα glosinform, όπου κάποιος λαθοθήρας άκουσε τον παρακάτω στίχο στο _Δεν αντέχω_ των Goin' Through και αναπόφευκτα σχολίασε τη χρήση του _ανέχεια_ (εδώ σαν ουσιαστικό από το _ανέχομαι_ και όχι από το «δεν έχουμε» :) ).
> Στρατιώτης σημαίνει να ’σαι πάντοτε βράχος
> Και περήφανος κυρίως άμα είσαι και βλάχος
> Να αντέχεις να κάνεις θυσίες συνέχεια
> Και να ’σαι οπλισμένος με μεγάλη ανέχεια.​Αλλά το τραγούδι είναι ωραίο και θα του το συγχωρήσουμε.


 
Σας πληροφορώ ότι ο Nivo, όπως και πολλοί καλλιτέχνες του hip hop, γνωρίζουν καλά ελληνικά. Οι δημιουργικές χρήσεις λέξεων, οι λεκτικές ακροβασίες και οι εμπνευσμένες λεξιπλασίες δεν είναι πάντοτε «λάθος». Εμένα, λογουχάρη, μου αρέσει αυτή η χρήση της λέξης _ανέχεια_ — και δεν νομίζω ότι δεν ήξεραν τι πραγματικά σημαίνει. Άλλωστε, αυτός που ζει σε ανέχεια αναγκάζεται εκ των πραγμάτων και να ανέχεται πολλά πράγματα και καταστάσεις που σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα τα δεχόταν με τίποτα. :) Η μουσική, και ιδίως από τραγουδοποιούς που είναι πιο «λαϊκοί», και γλωσσοπλάθει και μεταλλάσσει σημασίες. Και το hip hop συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτά τα είδη της μουσικής — άμεσο και καίριο, μια στο καρφί και μια στο πέταλο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2010)

Για αυτούς που ξέρουν τι πά' να πει «σαραντατρίο»:


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Να 'σαι καλά, Ζαζ! Πολύ γέλιο, κι η πιπεριά γ@#$%^κε...
Μόνο μην τον συναντήσει κανείς απέναντί του στην εθνική, την ώρα που τα παίρνει στη μασχάλη!


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Να 'σαι καλά, Ζαζ! Πολύ γέλιο, κι η πιπεριά γ@#$%^κε...
> Μόνο μην τον συναντήσει κανείς απέναντί του στην εθνική, την ώρα που τα παίρνει στη μασχάλη!



Εκτός από το γλωσσικό, με το οποίο γέλασα κι εγώ.
Τις 5 τελευταίες μέρες, 4 νεκροί στον δρόμο στην περιοχή Τρικάλων, από κάτι τέτοιες μαγκιές επαγγελματιών και μη GMD, τώρα που κλείσανε τα Τέμπη και αρκετοί προτιμούν να περνάνε από δω πηγαίνοντας προς την Εγνατία. Οδηγώ καθημερινά 45 χλμ. στην εθνική πηγαινέλα στην Καλαμπάκα και "τα βλέπω όλα".  
Δεν ξέρω τι θα πει "σαραντατρίο", αλλά σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ καταριέμαι: "Σαραντατρείς να 'ναι οι ώρες σου, #@&%! ασυνείδητε!"


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Για αυτούς που ξέρουν τι πά' να πει «σαραντατρίο»:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGnbXqvG9Mo


Φυσικά, υπάρχει και συνέχεια, τούτη τη φορά με πλειάδα και άλλων νταλικών! :)

Το πρώτο μέρος τής μνημειώδους αντιπαράθεσης «σαραντατρίο vs. σαραντατέσσερο» είναι εισαγωγικό, κορυφούμενο σε λεκτικό σχήμα ένα-πουλάκι-κάθουνταν: 




 

Το δεύτερο μέρος είναι υποτιτλισμένο για τους αγγλομαθείς. Σε αυτό θα μάθετε: 

Τι πά' να πει «μισαδιό».
Ότι: κατεβάζω νερό = Ι download water.
Ότι: την έχω ψωνίσει = I have "bought her".
Ότι: την ψυλλιάζομαι τη δουλειά = I'm "talling" the job.
Ότι: σκάω μύτη = I "blow nose".
Το αγγλικό επίθημα -ou: πίσου = behind-ou, απάνου = up-ou, κάτου = down-ou.
Το αγγλικό πρόθημα e-: θα τον εσκοτώσω = I will e-kill him.
To αγγλικό επίθημα -o: σαραντατρίο = fortythree-o, σαραντατέσσερο = fortyfour-o.
Και πολλά άλλα! ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2011)

Το βίντεο διαρκεί 51:17 (http://www.ert.gr/el/play/xthes-simera-ayrio/glossa) και προβλήθηκε για πρώτη φορά στις 15/02/2009. Περιλαμβάνει κλασικές θρηνολογίες και αφορισμούς, αλλά και μύθους (όπως λ.χ. ότι η ομιλία Ζολώτα ήταν κατανοητή απ' τους αγγλόφωνους ή έστω έβγαζε νόημα).

ΣΥΝΟΨΗ (από την ΕΡΤ):
Η ελληνική γλώσσα γνώρισε πολλές περιπέτειες από την εποχή του Ομήρου. Σήμερα, όλο και περισσότεροι Έλληνες υιοθετούν ξένες –κυρίως αγγλικές – λέξεις και φράσεις. Στους δρόμους οι περισσότερες επιγραφές είναι ξενικές. Στον Τύπο πολλά έντυπα κυκλοφορούν με αγγλικά λογότυπα και στήλες στις εσωτερικές σελίδες. Στο διαδίκτυο κυριαρχεί το λατινικό αλφάβητο. Κινδυνεύει, λοιπόν, η ελληνική γλώσσα από τις ξένες προσμείξεις; Ή είναι μια μόδα που θα περάσει; Ο Σεραφείμ Φυντανίδης συζητά με τους καθηγητές της Γλωσσολογίας, Γιώργο Μπαμπινιώτη και της Κλασικής Φιλολογίας, Γιώργη Γιατρομανωλάκη. Ο διευθυντής σύνταξης του _Πρώτου Θέματος_, Χρήστος Ράπτης και ο διευθυντής του _Athens Voice_ Φώτης Γεωργελές καταθέτουν τις δικές τους απόψεις.


----------



## meidei (Apr 6, 2011)

Ksenofon Zolota και δασειολαγνεία... Και ο κύριος γλωσσολόγος μας να σεκοντάρει τέτοιες στάσεις.
Νόμισα ότι ο πάτος ήταν η αγιογραφία του Στα Άκρα (επίσης στην ΕΡΤ)...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2011)

meidei said:


> Νόμισα ότι ο πάτος ήταν η αγιογραφία του Στα Άκρα (επίσης στην ΕΡΤ)...


...Για την οποία βλ. εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τορία-των-Λέξεων&p=91532&viewfull=1#post91532.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

Κι εδώ, με μπόνους τον γκρίζο (κυριολεκτικά) σχολιασμό της συγκεκριμένης εκπομπής.


----------



## Aurelia (May 17, 2011)

"Αν παίρνεις πολύ στα σοβαρά αυτό που λες και κάνεις μάλλον είσαι αστείος. Αλλά μην σου το πεις. Δεν αντέχονται αυτά από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους".


----------



## Aurelia (May 17, 2011)

Μόλις έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το βιντεάκι! Αν ενδιαφέρεστε να μάθετε νέες γλώσσες που τείνουν σε εξαφάνιση, υπάρχει η γλώσσα busuu στο Καμερούν. Την μιλούν 8 άνθρωποι σε όλο τον κόσμο...και βρήκαν αυτόν τον τρόπο να τη διαφημίσουν.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2011)

...
Με αφορμή το ωραίο βιντεάκι που ανάρτησε ο Εάριον εκεί, ορίστε και ένα με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, βασισμένο σε μια ομιλία του Steven Pinker:

Language as a window into human nature





Μια διάλεξη του Πίνκερ με το ίδιο θέμα, χωρίς θέαμα αλλά πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

...
Αποσβολωμένος το πρωτοείδα σήμερα, παρότι είναι από τα ιότροπα του συσωλήνα. Ένα βιβλίο ζωντανεύει.

Going West - Maurice Gee






A New Zealand Book Council short film, featuring an excerpt from Maurice Gee's novel _Going West_, has recently been awarded an international prize for paper cut animation by New York’s Museum of Art and Design. The animation won the Museum's Choice grand prize award at Moving Paper, an international film festival of cut paper animation held at the museum in March. In addition, the film has also won two Axis Gold awards, in the Charity category and the Art Direction & Typography category. Launched last November, the Going West film quickly became a YouTube hit and reached the worldwide top 10 in the viral video charts. The two-minute film was produced for the Book Council by Colenso BBDO, who worked with Andersen M Studios in London to develop a concept that would show Gee’s classic New Zealand novel coming to life through hand-cut ‘pop-up’ scenery springing up from the pages. It was viewed online more than 725,000 times, inspired more than 3400 tweets on Twitter or blog posts worldwide, and reached number 8 in the Viral Video Chart compiled by Unruly Media.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2011)

...
Ένα ωραίο βιντεάκι "κινητικής τυπογραφίας" (kinetic typography), με τον Stephen Fry Στέφανο Τηγανά Στίβεν Φράι να εκφράζει κάποιες σκέψεις του για τη γλώσσα. Την αγγλική, εννοείται· αυτήν του έδωσαν, με αυτήν πορεύεται.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2011)

...
Tango mnémotechnique / Το τανγκό της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (_αρχ._) - Angélique Ionatos & Katerina Fotinaki





 
Ξανάκουσα τα _σφεις, σφων, σφίσιν, σφας_ και μου ανέβηκε ένας κόμπος στον λαιμό· θυμήθηκα τη βέργα του δασκάλου στα κότσια μου.

Ωστόσο, επειδή τα τραγούδια είναι ίσως ο καλύτερος τρόπος απομνημόνευσης και οι προθέσεις (ιδίως οι κακές) προσφέρονται για πιο πιπεράτους συνειρμούς (πρβλ. και _Το μέλλον της ετυμολογίας_) απ' ό,τι οι αντωνυμίες, ορίστε κι ένα αυτοσχέδιο εμπρόθετο τανγκό στον ίδιο σκοπό:

τεστ, τεστ, εν-εις-εξ, εξ εξ εκσσσσς

ανά, κατά, διά, μετά, παρά
επί, περί, αντί, αμφί αμφί αμφίι
προ, προ εν, εκ, εις, εξ εις εξ κι οι εξ
συν, προς, από, υπό, υπέρ!
εκ μεκ._ ;)

Οι καταχρηστικές στο φλιπσάιντ του σινγκλακίου, σε φάδο. 
Κυκλοφορούν ήδη _Το τσάμικο των συνδέσμων_ και _Η μπαλάντα τού λύω_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2011)

Μην ξεχάσεις κι ένα για τις δασυνόμενες. Δεν έχεις πολλές φορές την ευκαιρία να δεις στο YouTube:
*No video results for* “δασυνόμενες” 

Να τις ζητάς και με το χου τους:
χαπλός, χάγιος, χαγνός, χάδης...

http://www.polytoniko.org/kano.php?newlang=el&font=Palatino+Linotype&right=no


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

...
Ο Αστερικάκης στσι σύγχρονες Ολυμπιακές Συνορισές


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Πεντοζάλη σε ναρκοπέδιο! Αυτό είναι χειρότερο από γυμνός στ' αγγούρια...

Αλλά έκανες μισές δουλειές. Αυτά κανονικά δημοσιεύονται με συνοδευτικό γλωσσάρι.
(Ο σαδιστής της γειτονιάς σας)

Η ωραιότερη μαντινάδα:

Χοχλιδοπαιγνιδίσματα
δε θέλω μπλιο μαζί σου
γιατ' είδα αλλωνού χοχλιού
τα σάλια εις το κορμί σου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

Εδά το βίδεο που μου πέψανε σήμερο κι απόι το γλωσσάρι, όντε δα ξετελέψω τσι δουλειές, πριχού με ξετελέψουνε κειεσές.

Να βάλω σκιας μια λέξη που την έχομε πρόχειρη επαέ: τρόχαλος.
Με παράδειγμα χρήσης:

_Καλλιά τροχάλους να χαλώ, καλλιά να σκάφτω λάκκους 
καλλιά δαιμόνους να θωρώ παρά χωροφυλάκους._

Κι άλλη μια, γερά γερά: τράφος.

γλακώ: τρέχω
σκιας: τουλάχιστον
πέμπω: στέλνω
επαέ: εδώ
γερά γερά: στα γρήγορα, μάνι-μάνι
πριχού: προτού
εδά: τώρα
απόι: έπειτα
όντε: όταν
κειεσές: εκείνες


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2011)

Όχι με την αυστηρή γλωσσική έννοια, αλλά μου άρεσε ο συνδιασμός διδασκαλίας του αλφαβήτου και παρωδίας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

daeman said:


> Εδά το βίδεο που μου πέψανε σήμερο κι απόι το γλωσσάρι, όντε δα ξετελέψω τσι δουλειές, πριχού με ξετελέψουνε κειεσές.


ολιά = στιγμή
αίγα φουργιάρικη = αγριόγιδα
ασκορδούλακας = είδος χόρτου· χρησιμοποιείται ο βολβός, ο βλαστός, τα φύλλα ή ο καρπός ανάλογα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ολιά = στιγμή


Όχι σταλιά; Ή μήπως και τα δύο;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

Και αφορδακός = βάτραχος (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8456-clicktivism&p=100655&viewfull=1#post100655).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

γουλίδι = μικρό κομμάτι (συνήθως για κρέας)
οφτός = ψημένος


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2011)

Αν μου επιτρέπεις, Ζαζ:

μια ολιά = μια σταλιά (σωστός ο Δρ7χ), λιγάκι, όχι μόνο χρονικό. _Βάλε ωρέ μια ολιά λάδι στη σαλάτα, που την ήκαμες ολόστεγνη, τουριστική._ (το "μια ολιά λάδι" στη σαλάτα σε ελαιοπαραγωγικές περιοχές συνήθως σημαίνει να τηνε κάμεις σούπα).

Φουρ(γ)ιάρικο είναι όντως το αγριοκάτσικο γενικά (το άγριο ρίφι), αλλά Αγιορουμελιώτες (Αγία Ρουμέλη, το αφανές χωριό στην έξοδο του φαραγγιού της Σαμαριάς· οι μη παρατηρητικοί διαβάτες γνωρίζουν μόνο την τουριστική προέκτασή του στην παραλία) μου έλεγαν ότι κάποτε ονοματίζαν έτσι μόνο τους αίγαγρους, τα κρι κρι, και αυτοί τουλάχιστον το τηρούσαν ακόμα.

Από τους ασκορδουλάκους τρώγονται όντως όλα τα μέρη, αλλά το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι οι βολβοί τους. Αφού μείνουν στο νερό και ξεπικρίσουν, διατηρούνται στο ξίδι, τρώγονται σκέτοι με λίγο λάδι, σκόρδο και μαϊντανό ή στη σαλάτα και είναι από τις καλές συνοδευτικές γεύσεις της ρακής. Καλά που μου τσι θύμισες, τσι 'χω ξεχασμένους στο ψυγείο.

Edit: οφτό συνήθως λέγεται το ψημένο στα κάρβουνα ή στη χόβολη (αρνί οφτό, πατάτες οφτές), παρά την αρχική του σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

daeman said:


> Edit: οφτό συνήθως λέγεται το ψημένο στα κάρβουνα ή στη χόβολη (αρνί οφτό, πατάτες οφτές), παρά την αρχική του σημασία.



Μα δεν προέρχεται το οφτός από το οπτός = ψημένος;


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2011)

Εκ παραλλήλου, μου φαίνεται, αλλά σ' αυτά προτιμώ να νίψω τα χέρια παρά να γκασπορτοκαλίσω λόγω ελλιπών γνώσεων.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

Δαεμανιακάκη, ευχαριστώ για τα διορθωτικά σχόλια αλλά να προσθέσω ότι εγώ δεν φιλοδόξησα να καταρτίσω το σχετικό γλωσσάρι καθότι από την κρητική δεν κατέχω πράμα.  Εκείνο που επεδίωκα ήταν να σε σύρω στο να καταθέσεις εσύ έγκυρες και σωστές επεξηγήσεις. 

Το μόνο που ήξερα ήταν ο _αφορδακός_, επειδή ο πατέρας μου ήταν μανιώδης φαν τού ανεκδότου που λέει «έχειν ο σύκος άντερα τσε μακριές ποδάρες;»...


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2011)

Και όπως είδες, τα κατάφερες μια χαρά, και να με σκουντήξεις και να τα καλοπείς. :up:
Σημ. στην κρητική, παίρνω αύξηση: Τριβολάτσης (εκτός από μένα και το δαιμόνιο, προβάλλει κι ένας κεφαλομαντιλόδετος και δεν κατέω ίντα να τονε κάμω).

ίντα = τι
κατέω > κατέχω = ξέρω
πράμα = τίποτα

τ' αφορδακού το κρώξιμο είναι κακοφωνία, μα να 'χεις πήδο ετσά λοής, τση μοίρας ευλογία


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Όχι αυστηρά γλωσσικού περιεχομένου, αλλά και πάλι ενδιαφέρον — από τον Pedro Olalla, με τίτλο _¿Por qué Grecia?_:


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2013)

...
*The History of English in 10 Minutes* - The Open University

Where did the phrase ‘a wolf in sheep’s clothing’ come from? And when did scientists finally get round to naming sexual body parts? Voiced by Clive Anderson, this entertaining romp through 'The History of English' squeezes 1600 years of history into 10 one-minute bites, uncovering the sources of English words and phrases from Shakespeare and the King James Bible to America and the Internet. Bursting with fascinating facts, the series looks at how English grew from a small tongue into a major global language before reflecting on the future of English in the 21st century.






*Chapter 1: Anglo-Saxon*

The English language begins with the phrase ‘Up Yours Caesar!’ as the Romans leave Britain and a lot of Germanic tribes start flooding in, tribes such as the Angles and the Saxons – who together gave us the term Anglo-Saxon, and the Jutes – who didn’t.
The Romans left some very straight roads behind, but not much of their Latin language. The Anglo-Saxon vocab was much more useful as it was mainly words for simple everyday things like ‘house’, ‘woman’, ‘loaf’ and ‘werewolf’.
Four of our days of the week - Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday were named in honour of Anglo-Saxon gods, but they didn’t bother with Saturday, Sunday and Monday as they had all gone off for a long weekend.
While they were away, Christian missionaries stole in bringing with them leaflets about jumble sales and more Latin. Christianity was a hit with the locals and made them much happier to take on funky new words like ‘martyr’, ‘bishop’ and ‘font’.
Along came the Vikings, with their action-man words like ‘drag’, ‘ransack’, ‘thrust’ and ‘die’, and a love of pickled herring. They may have raped and pillaged but there were also into ‘give’ and ‘take’ – two of around 2000 words that they gave English, as well as the phrase ‘watch out for that man with the enormous axe.’


*Chapter 2: The Norman Conquest*

1066. True to his name, William the Conqueror invades Britain, bringing new concepts from across the channel like the French language, the Doomsday book and the duty free Gauloise’s multipack.
French was de rigeur for all official business, with words like ‘judge’, ‘jury’, ‘evidence’ and ‘justice’ coming in and giving John Grisham’s career a kick-start. Latin was still used ad nauseam in Church, and the common man spoke English – able to communicate only by speaking more slowly and loudly until the others understood him.
Words like ‘cow’, ‘sheep’ and ‘swine’ come from the English-speaking farmers, while the a la carte versions - ‘beef’, ‘mutton’ and ‘pork’ - come from the French-speaking toffs – beginning a long running trend for restaurants having completely indecipherable menus.
The bonhomie all ended when the English nation took their new warlike lingo of ‘armies’, ‘navies’ and ‘soldiers’ and began the Hundred Years War against France. It actually lasted 116 years but by that point no one could count any higher in French and English took over as the language of power.


*Chapter 3: Shakespeare
*
As the dictionary tells us, about 2000 new words and phrases were invented by Shakespeare. 
He gave us handy words like ‘eyeball’, ‘puppy-dog’ and ‘anchovy’ - and more show-offy words like ‘dauntless’, ‘besmirch’ and ‘lacklustre’. He came up with the word ‘alligator’, soon after he ran out of things to rhyme with ‘crocodile’. And a nation of tea-drinkers finally took him to their hearts when he invented the ‘hobnob’.
Shakespeare knew the power of catchphrases as well as biscuits. Without him we would never eat our ‘flesh and blood’ ‘out of house and home’ – we’d have to say ‘good riddance’ to ‘the green-eyed monster’ and ‘breaking the ice’ would be ‘as dead as a doornail’. If you tried to get your ‘money’s worth’ you’d be given ‘short shrift’ and anyone who ‘laid it on with a trowel’ could be ‘hoist with his own petard’.
Of course it’s possible other people used these words first, but the dictionary writers liked looking them up in Shakespeare because there was more cross-dressing and people poking each other’s eyes out.
Shakespeare’s poetry showed the world that English was a language as rich vibrant language with limitless expressive and emotional power. And he still had time to open all those tearooms in Stratford.


*Chapter 4: The King James Bible*

In 1611 ‘the powers that be’ ‘turned the world upside down’ with a ‘labour of love’ – a new translation of the bible. A team of scribes with the ‘wisdom of Solomon’ - ‘went the extra mile’ to make King James’s translation ‘all things to all men’, whether from their ‘heart’s desire’ ‘to fight the good fight’ or just for the ‘filthy lucre’.
This sexy new Bible went ‘from strength to strength’, getting to ‘the root of the matter’ in a language even ‘the salt of the earth’ could understand. ‘The writing wasn’t on the wall’, it was in handy little books and with ‘fire and brimstone’ preachers reading from it in every church, its words and phrases ‘took root’ ‘to the ends of the earth’ – well at least the ends of Britain.
The King James Bible is the book that taught us that ‘a leopard can’t change its spots’, that ‘a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush’, that ‘a wolf in sheep’s clothing’ is harder to spot than you would imagine, and how annoying it is to have ‘a fly in your ointment’.
In fact, just as ‘Jonathan begat Meribbaal; and Meribbaal begat Micah. And Micah begat Pithon’, the King James Bible begat a whole glossary of metaphor and morality that still shapes the way English is spoken today. Amen.


*Chapter 5: The English of Science*

Before the 17th Century scientists weren’t really recognised – possibly because lab-coats had yet to catch on.
But suddenly Britain was full of physicists – there was Robert Hooke, Robert Boyle – and even some people not called Robert, like Isaac Newton. The Royal Society was formed out of the Invisible College – after they put it down somewhere and couldn’t find it again. 
At first they worked in Latin. After sitting through Newton’s story about the ‘pomum’ falling to the ‘terra’ from the ‘arbor’ for the umpteenth time, the bright sparks realised they all spoke English and could transform our understanding of the universe much quicker by talking in their own language.
But science was discovering things faster than they could name them. Words like ‘acid’, ‘gravity’, ‘electricity and ‘pendulum’ had to be invented just to stop their meetings turning into an endless game of charades.
Like teenage boys, the scientists suddenly became aware of the human body – coining new words like ‘cardiac’ and ‘tonsil’, ‘ovary’, and ‘sternum’ - and the invention of ‘penis’ (1693), ‘vagina’ (1682) made sex education classes a bit easier to follow, though ‘clitoris’ was still a source of confusion.


*Chapter 6: English and Empire*

With English making its name as the language of science, the Bible and Shakespeare, Britain decided to take it on tour.
Asking only for land, wealth, natural resources, total obedience to the crown and a few local words in return.
They went to the Caribbean looking for gold and a chance to really unwind – discovering the ‘barbeque’, the ‘canoe’ and a pretty good recipe for rum punch. They also brought back the word ‘cannibal’ to make their trip sound more exciting.
In India there was something for everyone. ‘Yoga’ – to help you stay in shape, while pretending to be spiritual. If that didn’t work there was the ‘cummerbund’ to hide a paunch and - if you couldn’t even make it up the stairs without turning ‘crimson’ – they had the ‘bungalow’.
Meanwhile in Africa they picked up words like ‘voodoo’ and ‘zombie’ – kicking off the teen horror film – and even more terrifying, they brought home the world’s two most annoying musical instruments – the ‘bongo’ and the ‘banjo’.
From Australia, English took the words ‘nugget’, ‘boomerang’ and ‘walkabout’ - and in fact the whole concept of chain pubs.
Between toppling Napoleon (1815) and the first World War (1914), the British Empire gobbled up around 10 millions square miles, 400 million people and nearly a hundred thousand gin and tonics, leaving new varieties of English to develop all over the globe.


*Chapter 7: The Age of the Dictionary*

With English expanding in all directions, along came a new breed of men called lexicographers, who wanted to put an end to this anarchy – a word they defined as ‘what happens when people spell words slightly differently from each other’.
One of the greatest was Doctor Johnson, whose ‘Dictionary of the English Language’ which took him 9 years to write. It was 18 inches tall and 20 inches wide – and contained 42,773 entries – meaning that even if you couldn’t read, it was still pretty useful if you wanted to reach a high shelf.
For the first time, when people were calling you ‘a pickle herring’ (a jack-pudding; a merryandrew; a zany; a buffoon), a ‘jobbernowl (loggerhead; blockhead) or a ‘fopdoodle’ (a fool; an insignificant wretch) – you could understand exactly what they meant – and you’d have the consolation of knowing they all used the standard spelling.
Try as he might to stop them, words kept being invented and in 1857 a new book was started which would become the Oxford English Dictionary. It took another 70 years to be finished after the first editor resigned to be an Archbishop, the second died of TB and the third was so boring that half his volunteers quit and one of the ended up in an Asylum.
It eventually appeared in 1928 and has continued to be revised ever since – proving the whole idea that you can stop people making up words is complete snuffbumble.


*Chapter 8: American English*

From the moment Brits landed in America they needed names for all the plants and animals so they borrowed words like ‘raccoon’, ‘squash’ and ‘moose’ from the Native Americans, as well as most of their territory.
Waves of immigrants fed America’s hunger for words. The Dutch came sharing ‘coleslaw’ and ‘cookies’ – probably as a result of their relaxed attitude to drugs. Later, the Germans arrived selling ‘pretzels’ from ‘delicatessens’ and the Italians arrived with their ‘pizza’, their ‘pasta’ and their ‘mafia’, just like mamma used to make.
America spread a new language of capitalism – getting everyone worried about the ‘breakeven’ and ‘the bottom line’, and whether they were ‘blue chip’ or ‘white collar’. The commuter needed a whole new system of ‘freeways’, ‘subways’ and ‘parking lots’ – and quickly, before words like ‘merger’ and ‘downsizing’ could be invented.
American English drifted back across the pond as Brits ‘got the hang of’ their ‘cool movies’, and their ‘groovy’ ‘jazz’. There were even some old forgotten English words that lived on in America. So they carried on using ‘fall’, ‘faucets’, ‘diapers’ and ‘candy’, while the Brits moved on to ‘autumn’, ‘taps’, ‘nappies’ and NHS dental care.


*Chapter 9: Internet English*

In 1972 the first email was sent. Soon the Internet arrived – a free global space to share information, ideas and amusing pictures of cats.
Before then English changed through people speaking it – but the net brought typing back into fashion and hundreds of cases of repetitive strain syndrome.
Nobody had ever had to ‘download’ anything before, let alone use a ‘toolbar’ - and the only time someone set up a ‘firewall’, it ended with a massive insurance claim and a huge pile of charred wallpaper.
Conversations were getting shorter than the average attention span – why bother writing a sentence when an abbreviation would do and leave you more time to ‘blog’, ‘poke’ and ‘reboot’ when your ‘hard drive’ crashed?
‘In my humble opinion’ became ‘IMHO, ‘by the way’ became ‘BTW and ‘if we’re honest that life-threatening accident was pretty hilarious!’ simply became ‘fail’.
Some changes even passed into spoken English. For your information people frequently asked questions like “how can ‘LOL’ mean ‘laugh out loud’ and ‘lots of love’? But if you’re going to complain about that, then UG2BK.


*Chapter 10: Global English*

In the 1500 years since the Roman’s left Britain, English has shown an unique ability to absorb, evolve, invade and, if we’re honest, steal. After foreign settlers got it started, it grew into a fully-fledged language all of its own, before leaving home and travelling the world, first via the high seas, then via the high speed broadband connection, pilfering words from over 350 languages and establishing itself as a global institution. All this despite a written alphabet that bears no correlation to how it sounds and a system of spelling that even Dan Brown couldn’t decipher.
Right now around 1.5 billion people speak English. Of these about a quarter are native speakers, a quarter speak it as their second language, and half are able to ask for directions to a swimming pool.
Modern hybrids of English have really caught on. There’s Hinglish – which is Hindi-English, Chinglish – which is Chinese-English and Singlish – which is Singaporean English – and not that bit when they speak in musicals.
So in conclusion, the language has got so little to do with England these days it may well be time to stop calling it ‘English’. But if someone does think up a new name for it, it should probably be in Chinese.


I'm still ROFLMAO!  :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
Since I'm flossing today, mentally, 48 Names for Things You Didn't Know Had Names:


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
107 Regional Slang Words


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
42 Idiom Origins






Σ' αυτό δεν βάζω κουίζ· θα βρω τα νήματα στη Λεξιλογία και θα τα προσθέσω εδώ, όταν ευκαιρήσω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2013)

Παρότι από σχολαστική άποψη δεν είναι «γιουτιουμπάκια», εμένα μου φάνηκαν εξόχως ενδιαφέροντα· αφορούν τις διάφορες προφορές — της αγγλικής και γενικότερα: *http://www.videojug.com/tag/accents*. Όταν θα έχετε παρακολουθήσει κάποιο, μπορείτε να διαλέξετε όποιο άλλο σάς τραβήξει την προσοχή, απ' τη φάσα κάτω ή απ' τη λίστα δεξιά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2013)

Όχι αυστηρά γλωσσικό (ενδιαφέρον), αλλά πάντως ορθογραφικό:


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2013)

Δυστυχώς, προς το παρόν παραμένει στο αρχικό σχέδιο.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
A Top 10 of Fictional Languages






10. Minionese (the Banana Language)
9. Ulam
8. Mondoshawan
7. Cityspeak
6. Dothraki
5. Goa'uld
4. Ewokese
3. Na'vi
2. Elvish (Middle Earth Elvish languages)
1. Klingon

Wikipedia:
Fictional language
Constructed languages used in fiction
Category: Fictional languages


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 6, 2014)

Απίστευτο...είναι φοβερή!


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Μιλάμε ότι έπαθα μια Γουάντα επί είκοσι...


----------



## VickyN (Mar 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> έπαθα μια Γουάντα επί είκοσι...



Η ατάκα της χρονιάς! :laugh:
Άρα δε μου συμβαίνει μόνο εμένα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2014)

VickyN said:


> Η ατάκα της χρονιάς! :laugh:
> Άρα δε μου συμβαίνει μόνο εμένα.


Ευχαριστώ! Το κατοχύρωσα λοιπόν:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16-Λεξιπλασίες-(Nonce-words)&p=213872&viewfull=1#post213872


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον τού McGurk effect είναι το πόση επίδραση ασκεί σε αυτό που (είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι) ακούμε, το τι βλέπουμε:


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

You don't know English


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
11 Obsolete Words We Should Bring Back


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2014)

...
Από τον Φοίβο Παναγιωτίδη:

Από μια ωραία συζήτηση για τη γλωσσολογία που οργάνωσε η συλλογικότητα Vita Activa στις 8 Ιανουαρίου.
https://www.facebook.com/phoevo/posts/10201611620237156
Η εισήγησή μου λείπει, υπάρχουνε βίντεο μόνο της συζήτησης μετά.

Μια συνάντηση για τη γλωσσολογία - μέρος Δ' 







μέρος Ε' 






μέρος Α' : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqpVgWmfRe4
μέρος Β' : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhBq6AFGTrg
μέρος Γ' : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B1TXeapAXA


Σχετικό νήμα: *Μίλα μου για γλώσσα, του Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2014)

Νίκος Σαραντάκος και μύθοι για την ελληνική γλώσσα: :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2014)

...
C is for Contrafibularity






BLACKADDER THE THIRD: A DICTIONARY


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> C is for Contrafibularity



Indeed it is :devil:


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Indeed it is :devil:



I am anaspeptic, frasmotic, even compunctuous that my contrafibulations have caused you such pericombobulation. 

Let us proceed with our lexicographic pursuits: C is for Sea ( = big, blue wobbly thing that mermaids live in):






a babble of lexicographers :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2014)

...
_Not the Nine O'Clock News _: Bad Language


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2014)

...
Eddie Izzard on Latin


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2014)

Και όσοι απορούν τι στο καλό λένε, θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσουν τα λόγια τού _Let It Go_ από το ντισνεϊκό _Frozen_.




Spoiler



"Let It Go" Performed by Idina Menzel

The snow glows white on the mountain tonight,
not a footprint to be seen.
A kingdom of isolation and it looks like I'm the queen.
The wind is howling like this swirling storm inside.
Couldn't keep it in, Heaven knows I tried.
Don't let them in, don't let them see.
Be the good girl you always have to be.
Conceal, don't feel, don't let them know.
Well, now they know!

Let it go, let it go!
Can't hold it back any more.
Let it go, let it go!
Turn away and slam the door.
I don't care what they're going to say.
Let the storm rage on.
The cold never bothered me anyway.

It's funny how some distance,
makes everything seem small.
And the fears that once controlled me, 
Can't get to me at all
It's time to see what I can do,
to test the limits and break through.
No right, no wrong, no rules for me.
I'm free!

Let it go, let it go.
I am one with the wind and sky.
Let it go, let it go.
You'll never see me cry.
Here I'll stand, and here I'll stay.
Let the storm rage on.

My power flurries through the air into the ground.
My soul is spiraling in frozen fractals all around
And one thought crystallizes like an icy blast
I'm never going back; the past is in the past!

Let it go, let it go.
And I'll rise like the break of dawn.
Let it go, let it go
That perfect girl is gone
Here I stand, in the light of day.

Let the storm rage on!
The cold never bothered me anyway...


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2014)

Εκπληκτικό! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2014)

Και, για να γνωρίζουμε τους δημιουργούς:

Alfred Matthew Yankovic, better known by his stage name "Weird Al" Yankovic (/ˈjæŋkəvɪk/ YANG-kə-vik; born October 23, 1959) is an American singer-songwriter, musician-parodist artist, record producer, satirist, music video director, film producer, actor, and author. Yankovic is known for his humorous songs that make light of popular culture and often parody specific songs by contemporary musical acts. Since his first-aired comedy song in 1976, he has sold more than 12 million albums (as of 2007), recorded more than 150 parody and original songs, and has performed more than 1,000 live shows. His works have earned him three Grammy Awards and a further 11 nominations, four gold records, and six platinum records in the United States. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/"Weird_Al"_Yankovic

Πρόκειται λοιπόν για προγιουτιουμπικό καλλιτέχνη και παρωδό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πρόκειται λοιπόν για προγιουτιουμπικό καλλιτέχνη και παρωδό.


Μα είναι πολύ γνωστός· άλλωστε και στη Λεξιλογία τον έχουμε βάλει και παλιότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2014)

Η παρατήρησή μου αφορά την ποιότητα της παραγωγής. Το YouTube έχει αρχίσει να δημιουργεί μια νέα γενιά παραγωγών γιουτιουμπικού περιεχομένου που εισπράττουν ευσεβέστατα ποσά από διαφημίσεις. Ήθελα λοιπόν να επισημάνω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος είναι παλιά καραβάνα. Διότι η παραγωγή είναι ομολογουμένως άψογη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Διότι η παραγωγή είναι ομολογουμένως άψογη.


Ναι, με εντυπωσίασε πάρα πολύ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2014)

Τον Αλ Γιάνκοβικ τον θυμάμαι από τότε που είχε βγάλει την παρωδία του Beat it με τίτλο Eat it, που το είχε παίξει λίγο κι ο Πετρίδης στην εκπομπή του, γιατί εκτός από μεγάλο σουξέ στις ΗΠΑ είχε παρει και Γκράμι (Have a banana, have a whole bunch, it doesn't matter what you had for lunch, just eat it). Και για τους νεότερους, αναφέρονται συχνά σε αυτόν στο How I met your mother και είχε εμφανιστέι σε ένα επεισόδιο (τριβιδάκι: με σημαδιακή ημερομηνία μάλιστα, την ημερομηνία που ηχογράφησε το τραγούδι στο οποίο γίνεται αναφορά).


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μα είναι πολύ γνωστός· άλλωστε και στη Λεξιλογία τον έχουμε βάλει και παλιότερα.





SBE said:


> Τον Αλ Γιάνκοβικ τον θυμάμαι από τότε που είχε βγάλει την παρωδία του Beat it με τίτλο Eat it, που το είχε παίξει λίγο κι ο Πετρίδης στην εκπομπή του, γιατί εκτός από μεγάλο σουξέ στις ΗΠΑ είχε παρει και Γκράμι (Have a banana, have a whole bunch, it doesn't matter what you had for lunch, just eat it). ...



The Saga Begins: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?167&p=104932&viewfull=1#post104932, 

gets hot with sagacious salacious Bimbo No 5: lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?165&p=16019&viewfull=1#post16019,

then relapses into the palindromes of Subterranean Homesick Blues with Bob-Al (et al): lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?187&p=107583&viewfull=1#post107583,

and gets really funky, but in a different thread-time continuum, in the horrid lake of trans fats: lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10040&p=123660&viewfull=1#post123660.


Beats it and eats it, shoots, leaves and all:






'Cause he's phat, frequently, and such stuff's right up my alley. 

Έπος, πράγματι: πόλεμος των άστρων, σεξ, δράμα, πτώση (βαριά), και στο τέλος δικαίωση και κάθαρση (closure). 
Θα τα πουλήσω ακριβά τα δικαιώματα της ταινίας του φραντσάιζ. 
«H Γιανκοβικιάδα», coming soon in monitors near you.


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2014)

*How Do Animals Sound In Other Languages? *


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και, για να γνωρίζουμε τους δημιουργούς:
> ...
> Πρόκειται λοιπόν για προγιουτιουμπικό καλλιτέχνη και παρωδό.





daeman said:


> ... Θα τα πουλήσω ακριβά τα δικαιώματα της ταινίας του φραντσάιζ.
> «H Γιανκοβικιάδα», coming soon in monitors near you.



Για να «γνωρίζουμε τους δημιουργούς»  κι επειδή πρόκειται _καί _για εξωγιουτουμπικό παρωδό:

*"Weird: The Al Yankovic Story" *trailer (imdb.com)






not coming any time soon to theaters near you 




Spoiler



Eric Appel produced a Funny or Die movie trailer for _Weird: The Al Yankovic Story, _a fictional biographical film that parodies other films based on musicians; Yankovic (played by Aaron Paul) is seen hiding his "weirdness" from his parents (Gary Cole and Mary Steenburgen), making it big using song parodies with the help of Dr. Demento (Patton Oswalt), falling in and out of love with Madonna (Olivia Wilde), and fading into alcoholism and being arrested, at which point his father finally admits he is "weird" as well. Yankovic himself plays a music producer in the short.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/"Weird_Al"_Yankovic


 cf. Like a surgeon


----------



## Earion (Aug 11, 2014)

*What Shakespeare Sounded Like to Shakespeare: Reconstructing the Bard’s Original Pronunciation*

 What did Shakespeare’s English sound like to Shakespeare? To his audience? And how can we know such a thing as the phonetic character of the language spoken 400 years ago? These questions and more are addressed in the video above, which profiles a very popular experiment at London’s Globe Theatre, the 1994 reconstruction of Shakespeare’s theatrical home. As linguist David Crystal explains, the theater’s purpose has always been to recapture as much as possible the original look and feel of a Shakespearean production—costuming, music, movement, etc. But until recently, the Globe felt that attempting a play in the original pronunciation would alienate audiences. The opposite proved to be true, and people clamored for more. Above, Crystal and his son, actor Ben Crystal, demonstrate to us what certain Shakespearean passages would have sounded like to their first audiences, and in so doing draw out some subtle wordplay that gets lost on modern tongues.

(Click here for more)


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoiler



Είναι σε διακοπές ο daeman και μόνο ο Zazula μπορεί να μας πει πού και πότε ξανανέβηκε αυτό...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2014)

Το παρόν νήμα ξεκίνησε με βιντεοκλίπ τραγουδιού στο οποίο υπήρχε μια διαφορετική χρήση λέξης. Ας βάλω κι εγώ τώρα ένα άλλο βιντεοκλίπ, που αυτό φέρνει μια καινούργια λέξη: «Έκρηξη...κάθε γουλιά και έκπληξη, το φιλί σου δυόσμος, στα χείλη μου *εύφλεξη*». Τα ελάχιστα παλιότερα παραδείγματα που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο με τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη, ήταν κατά κανόνα λανθασμένες αποδόσεις για την ευφλεκτότητα (flammability) ή την ανάφλεξη.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2014)

,,,
The Chinese Dictionary - Fry's Planet Word - Series 1 - Episode 4


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

*Alphabet Aerobics*

Αυτό είναι θέμα περισσότερο γλωσσικό παρά μουσικό:

Τα λόγια του τραγουδιού:
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/blackalicious/alphabetaerobics.html

Το τραγούδι σε πρωτότυπη εκτέλεση:
Blackalicious Live - 20 Απρ. 2006, Seattle's Showbox Theater

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8YM22wqFkw

Και ο μιμητής: Ο Ντάνιελ Ράντκλιφ στο Tonight Show με τον Τζίμι Φάλον.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKdV5FvXLuI


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Alphabet Aerobics*
> 
> Αυτό είναι θέμα περισσότερο γλωσσικό παρά μουσικό:
> ...



Και εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον για γλωσσοπαίχτες και μεταφραστική άσκηση για πολύ δυνατούς λύτες (και μαζοχιστές, βεβαίως :inno:).

V for Vendetta. "Don't practice your alliteration on me!"


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
Αλλά σήμερα ήρθα ως εδώ για ένα πολύ γνωστό μάθημα Αγγλικών:

_Here we are again_






This is not a pipe. It's the sound of it.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2014)

Semicolon rulez!


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2014)

...
Scrabble and dyslexia - Eddie Izzard






One thing was huge before language, and that was Scrabble...


Eddie Izzard, who is himself dyslexic: Win a sausage (and learn about dyslexia).


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2015)

...
*What's the Correct Pronunciation of February?*
mental_floss, Arika Okrent, 1-2-2015

In the United States, the most common pronunciation is feb-yoo-air-ee. Both Merriam-Webster and American Heritage dictionaries consider the common pronunciation correct, along with the less common, more traditional standard feb-roo-air-ee.

This gets fans of the traditional standard all worked up. But the loss of the first r in February is not some recent habit propagated by lazy teenagers. People have been avoiding that r for at least the last 150 years, and probably longer than that. Given certain conditions having to do with word stress and the other sounds in a word, we simply do not like to have two r's so close to each other. The name for the linguistic process where one sound drops out because another of the same sound is too close to it is dissimilation, and it affects lots of languages.

Consider your pronunciation of the following words, and be honest about whether you really say the r's in parentheses: _su(r)prise, gove(r)nor, pa(r)ticular, be(r)serk, paraphe(r)nalia, cate(r)pillar, southe(r)ner, entrep(r)eneur, p(r)erogative, interp(r)etation_. Not everybody drops these r's, but at the same time, nobody seems to get too upset when they hear others do it.

There are, however, a few cases of r dissimilation that get people very worked up, namely, _lib(r)ary_ and _Feb(r)uary_. _Lib(r)ary_ attracts attention due to its association with commonly disparaged dialects. _Feb(r)uary_ only seems to attract attention when someone asks what the proper pronunciation should be.

Here's a little help from the (parody!) guide Pronunciation Manual:


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2015)

Νέα εκμπομπή με γλωσσικό περιεχόμενο στη δημόσια τηλεόραση (ΝΕΡΙΤ) «Οι λέξεις φταίνε», με τη Βίκυ Φλέσσα και επιστημονικό συνεργάτη τον Γεώργιο Μπαμπινιώτη. http://webtv.nerit.gr/category/katigories/politismos/i-lexis-ftene/

Οι καλεσμένοι μέχρι τώρα:

1 Φεβρουαρίου 2015 : Θεοδόσης Τάσιος

15 Φεβρουαρίου : Γιάννης Μπέζος

22 Φεβρουαρίου : Στέλιος Μάινας

1 Μαρτίου : Γιάννης Ζουγανέλης

8 Μαρτίου : Λένα Παπαληγούρα

15 Μαρτίου : Θοδωρής Αθερίδης

22 Μαρτίου : Ιεροκλής Μιχαηλίδης


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2015)

...
Why is English spelling so weird? - Arika Okrent

English spelling might seem crazy and unfair, but there are reasons for how it got to be that way. Here is the brief history, in words and pictures, of our weird spelling system and the people who made it.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ο Αστερικάκης στσι σύγχρονες Ολυμπιακές Συνορισές
> ...



Ο Αστερικάκης στη γλάκα τση μισοστραθιάς:






Με μετάφραση σε υπότιτλους και ωραίους τίτλους τέλους:

«Μακιγιάζ: Δεν ήρθε

Σκηνικά: Τα βρήκαμε έτοιμα

Ενδυματολόγος: Γιωργιώ Αρμάνι»

Και το πρωτοπρομοθάρισμα με το Γιώργη Μανωλάκη στο λαγούτο και εικόνες από τα μέρη που μεγάλωσα:






«Λενιώ, γιάντα ήργησες; Λόνγκραν ήκαμες;»


Συδράμανε:

«Γάιδαρος: Μανούσος

Ενδυματολόγος: Ο κάθανείς κι απάνω ντου»


Ώρα καλή! Καλοστραθιά! Την ευκή μου να 'χετε.


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2021)

«–Δε μου λες, ρε φιλαράκι, φιλόλογος είσαι; Άνεργος, ε;
[...]

–Καλό μήνα είπαμε; Και τι μήνας, ε; Ξέρετε πώς προφέρεται ο μήνας αυτός; Πάω στοίχημα πως δεν ξέρετε.
–Οκτώβριος.
–Άντε ρε στο διάολο, εξυπνάκια.»

*Το κυνήγι του δόκιμου Οκτώβρη*


----------

